# hey



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi im garry. Im new to mice had my first 2 recently and realised how great they are I dont no to much about them apart from there addictive little creatures and eventually will breed them. Ive got them in a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft tank if thats a ok size?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Garry.  Welcome to the forum. 
Your tank is big enough, it's even big enough to add a few more at some point. 
I hope you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Garry


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

how mch are those curly long haired mice usually to buy


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

What type are these does


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

My does


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like dove tan and argente to me and the bottom one is definitely satin


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Aint dove a bad colour because its diluted ent it? What colour satin, are they ok breeding colours I got them from my local shop 8 pound each


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to FMB!  Satin is a coat type, not a color.  No, while Dove is a diluted color, it's not "bad" in any sense. Diluted colors aren't "bad" unless you are aiming toward/personally favor full color, if that makes sense. Here is a good page listing different varieties with photos: http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/list.cfm


----------

